# Emisora de FM 10 Watts (88-108 MHz) Mod 355 Plaquetodo discontinuada



## carloscomadreja (Oct 29, 2012)

Quisiera saber si alguien puede facilitarme el circuito de la emisora de FM de Plaquetodo (el modelo viejo) Ya que Plaquetodo ha eliminado la posibilidad de acceder a esa info, por discontinuar el producto. Los sitios de descargas te manan directamente allí, y, por consecuencia, no consigues bajar nada. Si alguno lo tiene en PDF o en el formato que sea le agradecería el envío, o la publicación de un enlace (no de la fábrica Plaquetodo para accederlo. Gracias desde ya


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

MANUAL TECNICO

 Modelo Nº: 355 Libro 11 - Experiencia 6 - Página 1/12

 EMISORA DE FM 10 WATTS (88-108 MHz)

tiene esquema + lista de componentes es eso lo que buscabas ?


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 30, 2012)

Es precisamete esto. Un millón de gracias. Le saqué como 17 vatios con algunas modificaciones. Le armé un oscilador heterodino (xtal de 29.525 y 3X, y OFV donde va el varicap de modulación). Tuve que hacerle un filtro bastante agudo de sintonía escalonada en 5 etapas a la salida, y le levanté el condensador que entra al bf199, excitando desde un preset de 470 ohm. Pero al aumentar el pwr, tuve que cambiar el disipador del buffer porque calentaba bastante y alimentarlo desde un LM12. El salida, que es el mayor de los Tr. recomendados y el 3866 anterior van con 14.5 v.  Con esto excito una salida con un MFR245, cuyo diseño tampoco me gusta demasiado. Trabaja ahora con 15 V, el trafo está sobredimensionado en tensión, con lo que los 3055 de la fuente sufren, y además hay un trimer (le puse uno de mica de compresión algo más grande) que calienta como para hacer tortafritas. Estaba pensando en agregar otro cooler para la fuente o poner un reactor de entrada al filtro para reducir la tensión, ya lo calculé: 10 MHy, pero hay poco espacio. Hay que seguir trabajando....


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 31, 2012)

Este es el circuito, no dispongo de foto por el momento. Tengo dificultades con la cámara del celu. Algunas cosas: el oscilador a xtal, triplicador, mezclador y amplificador, están montados sobre una placa hecha con trocitos de CI pegados con poxipol a una placa sin cobre, y ésta atornillada al chassis-gabinete, que contiene fuente de 15 volta y placa plaquetodo FM de 10 W. Las bobinasL5 y L6 van acopladas a unos 5 mm una al costado de la otra. Tuve trabajo para eliminar la señal de 88.575. Probé un notch filter y no anduvo bien, así que me decidí y en cajita aparte (tipo 5 x 5 x10, en hojalata de 0,5 o 0,6 mm.) monté el filtro selectivo, que es una mejor opción (además me sobraba excitación así que no me hice problemas por algunos Db. de menos). El ofv y reforzador fueron aparte, las bobinas sobre chassis-gabinete (muy robusto) y son con forma de cerámica y núcleo de ferrita desplazable. La plaquita reforzadora y enfatizadora de audio está montada aparte, en caja cerrada y alimentada a través de un capacitor coaxial de 1nF. Está hecha también con hojalata, y la plaquita es un pertinax virgen, trabajado con una pequeña amoladora, con los elementos por el lado cobre. Juro que la próxima vez compro Cl2Fe.
Un poco de hojalatería casera y bricolage pero quedó bastante prolijo. A la salida hay como 1/2 V de señal. El OFV está diseñado para "barrer" unos 5 canales más arriba o abajo de la frecuencia central. En este caso la solicitada es 94.3.
En cuanto a la placa plaquetodo no requiere ajustes en tan estrecho margen de frecuencias. Por cierto, el Tr. buffer calentaba así que le levanté el blindaje de salida a la placa de plaquetodo, para que le llegue más aire del cooler, y le limité la alimentación con un 7812, montado allí mismo en el blindaje de costado, solamente a ese transistor. Con esta última plaqueta alimento una placa con un MRF245, a unos 40W de salida, ubicada en otro gabinete junto a su fuente. El trimer de salida lo cambié por uno de mayor valor y de cerámica, porque la pwr. me lo quemó.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 1, 2012)

Bueno, acá va la sesión de fotos. Además va un archivo de texto con explicaciones adicionales.
Muy contento había comprimido todo en .tar. Después me dí cuenta que el foro no acepta esos archivos. A ver si nos ponemos las PILAS, (ya que es un foro de ELECTRÓNICA)  y nos pasamos al software libre, eh! .
Con su texto explicativo.


----------



## tiago (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola, *carloscomadreja*, parece un buen trabajo. ¿Que tal funciona?
Solo te aconsejaría que el preset que lleva el variador de voltaje del regulador de alimentación, lo cambases por uno de los que van encapsulados cuando tengas ocasión.
Esos antiguos, con el cursor al aire terminan cogiendo mucha suciedad y haciendo que falle el contacto del cursor, lo cual sería fatal.



carloscomadreja dijo:


> Muy contento había comprimido todo en  .tar. Después me dí cuenta que el foro no acepta esos archivos. A ver si  nos ponemos las PILAS, (ya que es un foro de ELECTRÓNICA)  y nos pasamos al software libre, eh!



Muchos utilizan software libre. Y simplemente se aceptan los formatos de archivo que pueden ser utilizados por la *mayor parte* de los usuarios. Si lo hubieses subido en **.tar*, yo, por ejemplo, no lo podría haber visto. Las pilas están puestas 
Quizá en un foro de software o sistemas, tu sugerencia gozaría de toda la razón.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## rtuning (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f52/construccion-transmisor-fm-10-watt-estereo-pll-display-lcd-compresor-led-meter-3106-page-9/#post28376


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

Sí, Tiago, funciona muy bien. En realidad el excitador en general funciona mejor que la salida con el MRF245. Creo que andaría mejor con bobinas tipo "U" y trimers de aire: el problema es que al ser tan baja la impedancia de salida, el circuito serie de salida del MRF calienta lo suyo. Aumenté el calibre del cobre de la bobina de colector y mejoró un poco, no sé si por menor resistencia o por mayor conducción del calor hacia la placa (quizá por ambas cosas) y cambié el trimer de sintonía serie de esa bobina por uno de mayor robustez, también de compresión de mica, con base de cerámica (encima algún "genio" le había puesto al que tenía un pegote de no sé qué era "para que no lo toquen"). Y digo no sé qué era, si silicona, esmalte de uñas, porque se carbonizó totalmente esa porquería. Menos mal que no dañó nada... Ah, y gracias por lo del preset de la fuente. No tenía blindados de ese valor, pero seguiré tu consejo. Encima va a funcionar en un pueblo, con calles de tierra, así que con el vientito de los coolers, imaginate quie en poco tiempo el pobre preset va a parecer un nido de hornero.Y en cuanto al Rey Julien ¡Aguante Linux!

En cuanto a tí, rtuning, un oscilador variable trabajando directo en esa frecuencia camina siempre más que una bicicleta en bajada. El desplazamiento se puede deber a mil causas. Vibraciones que hacen oscilar mecánicamente la bobina, pero sobre todo temperatura, que hace variar los capacitores del circuito de sintonía y dilata el cobre de la bobina. Además en ese circuito no se han tomado todas las precauciones, ya que el zener de 10 voltios de regulación de voltaje del oscilador y la resistencia de 100 ohm que lo alimenta están pegadas al circuito oscilante. Con sólo eliminarlos y alimentar desde un LM7810 ubicado sobre el blindaje exterior ya la mejora es muy pero muy significativa, como 10 veces menos corrimiento de frecuencia. De todos modos un OFV directo no es aconsejable, excepto que esté controlado por un circuito PLL. Esta otra solución que he armado consiste mezclar la señal de un oscilador a cristal, responsable del 95% de la frecuencia, con la de un OFV bien estable, que se ocupa del otro 5%, así se minimiza el corrimiento. Lo he medido comparando la señal de audio de batido con otro oscilador a cristal y poniendo el equipo entero dentro de una caja con un termómetro y una entrada de aire tibio (un secador de pelo controlada la resistencia por un triac) subiendo muy lentamente la temperatura, para que estabilice, y se mueve unos 700 Hz por grado. Digamos que con una variación de 20 grados sigues en el medio de tu canal, teniendo en cuenta que los receptores cuentan con un circuito de CAF (control automático de frecuencia) que por lo general "pone en frecuencia" cualquier señal que esté dentro de los ± 50 Khz. Incluso ese desplazamiento se puede mejorar. Si un OFV se desplaza hacia menor frecuencia con aumento de temperatura, (es lo más habitual) se pone un pequeño capacitor de coeficiente negativo en paralelo con el de sintonía del oscilador para compensar. Se le puede conectar un trimer de aire en serie para hacerlo sumamente exacto. En este caso no me preocupé porque el desplazamiento es despreciable. Si se desplaza hacia abajo se puede compensar con un termistor en el circuito del varicap de modulación, o agregando otro varicap para ello. Ten en cuenta que estamos hablando de variaciones de capacidad de pocos pF, o incluso menos de 1 pF. Otra cosa: una bobina "al aire" es una tonteria en un OFV. Se tiene que usar una forma de vidrio o cerámica para que ni vibre ni dilate. I una cosa mès: si tuviese que diseñar este circuito otra vez lo haría con un OFV de frecuencia más alta, bien compensado en temperatura (digamos tipo 20 MHz) y un oscilador a cristal algo más bajo, porque es más fácil de filtrar las señales a la salida del mezclador (no haría falta el filtro selectivo)


----------



## rtuning (Nov 8, 2012)

Casualmente por una mala manipulación me se petó el zener y la resistencia de 100ohms casi. Monté un estabilizador a unos 4 cms de la placa principal con un LM317 y montaje para 10V . 
EFECTIVAMENTE ! (Junto con una reconstrucción de la bobina de sintonia a lo que pone el kit y no el montaje que habia ) se ha estabilizado mucho la frecuencia . Sólo oscila unos 300 kHz , a veces menos. 
El circuito está refrigerado por un ventilador a 220V (evitar ruido) . 
La intención es anular el oscilador LC y acoplarle un PLL como este http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f52/construccion-transmisor-fm-10-watt-estereo-pll-display-lcd-compresor-led-meter-3106/ a ver si lo consigo.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 8, 2012)

Grande, rtuning! ¡Esa es la idea! cuando tengas algo, publicalo. Ahora estoy armando un osciladorcito para pruebas (50 a 200 Mhz) También lo publicaré si tengo buenos resultados.  Y un grid dip en base a algunas pautas de un modelo comercial, pero que no tenga "autodips" por arriba de 80 MHz. Hasta ahora la sección osciladora parece funcionar bien, pero tiene muy poco "bandspread" ya que utilicé el material que tenía: un variable "mariposa" de 2 X 7 pF, pero auque tenga que cambiar más bobinas no tiene "autodips" hasta donde llega (unos 350 MHz)

Ja, Ja, me imagino el "humito" de la R de 100 Ω  

*Edit:*
interesante lo de la adaptación del PLL comercial. Veré si aquí en Argentina se consigue algo así. Lo dudo, ya que la banda de FM está restringida al uso de emisoras con licencia (a pesar que está lleno de piratas, ja ja ja!. El problema es que en las zonas urbanas cercanas a las grandes ciudades (Buenos Aires, Rosario, Córdoba, etc. no solamente no hay frecuencias libres sino que sucede una importante sobreposición de señales, que al fin ni puedes averiguar cuántos son los que están en el mismo canal (sin contar los que emiten en frecuencias pares, es decir entre un canal y otro)


----------

